# cartoful din șosetă



## Zareza

Hello,

Do you think that there is an expression in English that covers the reality of the Romanian expression: *ți se vede / ți-a ieșit cartoful (din șosetă)* ? This is the unfortunate occasion when the sock is torn in the shoe and at some point you have to take off your shoes. You notice that your sock is so badly torn that something like a potato appears (in Romanian). Your tiptoe.


----------



## farscape

Trebuie să mai fac săpături, am niște idei 
Tiptoe e folosit in general ca verb, a merge/păși cu grijă, fără zgomot, în vârful/rile degetelor.


----------



## farscape

N-am găsit nimic cu cartofi 🙂

Dintr-un cântec pentru copii (nursery rhyme) ai putea folosi "one little piggy is making a break for it" - the little piggy being the toe


----------



## Zareza




----------

